# No more unnecessary chit chat or arguments in this forum



## Colin (Oct 23, 2012)

*Any more fighting, arguing or unecessary chit chat posts in this reptile forum will be infracted. 

Be warned and stop this garbage.. I won't let this Reptile ID Forum get turned into the usual rubbish..

READ THIS:
**Reptile Identification Forum: Please read this BEFORE using this forum*


----------



## Rob (Feb 3, 2018)

Bump


----------

